# Affiliation available in 120mils and a secret :P



## Paulie (21/6/17)

Hey all

As requested by our fans we have launched the 120mils and will be at a store near you all soon! We also decided to keep the price the same as a 100 mils so you get 20 mils free juice  The Retail on these bad boys will be only R360.00 each.












Also we will be launching new flavours soon and I thought I'd give u a hint below of one of them which won best juice at VapeCon 2016 blind tasting 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (21/6/17)

Nice one @Paulie

Can you please name the vendors? 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> As requested by our fans we have launched the 120mils and will be at a store near you all soon! We also decided to keep the price the same as a 100 mils so you get 20 mils free juice  The Retail on these bad boys will be only R360.00 each.
> 
> ...



Nice one @Paulie !
I remember that grape juice at VapeCon last year! It was super
Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (21/6/17)

Awesome! Placed my order with Mike late today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (21/6/17)

Bearshare said:


> Nice one @Paulie
> 
> Can you please name the vendors?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Ill Send u a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (21/6/17)

where can i order 120 ml ?


----------



## Schnappie (21/6/17)

Grapey....cant wait!


----------



## Paulie (21/6/17)

morras said:


> where can i order 120 ml ?


Will send u a PM


----------



## Sheryl (10/7/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> As requested by our fans we have launched the 120mils and will be at a store near you all soon! We also decided to keep the price the same as a 100 mils so you get 20 mils free juice  The Retail on these bad boys will be only R360.00 each.
> 
> ...


Thank GAWD!!! Been dying for Coco and Ricey mix in massive qty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

